# Its NORMAL to ME! How 'Bout YOU? Pre Thanksgivng Trip Inspection...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In my adult life, I have taken many many trips by automobile (truck). As we are packing to make the 3 hour drive to Son2's house for a 3 day Thanksgiving visit, it is habit for me to organize my firearms before loading them into the truck and I usually think nothing about it. 

Today, I have everything laid out on the dining table and had to take a step back and chuckle. (And knowing that my other guns safes were full made me laugh even harder...:vs_laugh

1.) .30-.30 Lever Action rifle under rear seat secured by velcro strap, Uncle Mike's Ammo Sleeve with extra rounds plus 1 box of ammo. My "truck gun".
2.) Full Size 9mm Semi-Auto in Gun Safe under passenger seat plus 2 mags JHP. My backup truck gun.
3.) M4 to be transported in Locked Tool Box with 8, 30 Round Mags in Blackhawk carry case. My GET HOME GUN.
4.) Full Size .45 acp with 2 extra mags in Console safe, easily accessible if needed. Also my nightstand gun with a Streamlight attached to bottom rail.
5.) Compact 9mm Semi-Auto with 2 extra mags. On my hip, but often stored/transported in a pink soft side lunch box. The pink soft side lunch box stays in the truck and to the casual observer is a little girl's lunch box!

6.) Revolver .357 Magnum in my overnight bag with extra box (25 rounds) Hornady JHP's and 2, 50 round boxes of FMJ (Late addition... Son wanted to shoot it as he is in the market for a .357 mag revolver)

7.) Mrs S has a Lightweight .38 spl revolver in her back pack plus 1 box Hornady JHP's

8.) And finally a .22 LR Revolver in my GHB plus 1 brick of 350 rounds of ammo!

I couldn't help but think about some Libtard being scared shitless should they witness my Pre-Trip Inspection Routine! The "new normal" I guess! :vs_wave: HA!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What really wakes up a 357 is Remington 125 grain JSP's.
The full house, 1450 FPS load, not the down-loaded Golden Saber.
In a 4" it feels good when lit off, in a 2" snubby it will actually sting your hand.

www.luckygunner.com/remington-357-mag-ammo-for-sale-357mag125jspremumc-50

This is THE load all OTHER defensive handgun ammo wishes it could measure up to.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As a young man I learned the value of PCI prior to rolling out or walking out. I use those lessons in everyday life.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Better to be over-prepared than not prepared. I usually have my glock 17 with laser/light combo with 4 mags (three being 33 rounders), my Taurus 605 on self with two reloads, my 7.62x39 AR pistol with seven 28-30 rounds mags (25 rounds loaded per mag) and my PMR 30 with five 30 rounds mags with me when I leave home for even a night.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What!!!?? No knives?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All that and I'll wager money you'll forget your underwear.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> All that and I'll wager money you'll forget your underwear.


"Yeah, but now I'm gettin' old, don't wear underwear :vs_smirk:

I don't go to church and I don't cut my hair...":vs_wave:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

PINK???


Really?


SMH


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> "Yeah, but now I'm gettin' old, don't wear underwear :vs_smirk:
> 
> I don't go to church and I don't cut my hair...":vs_wave:


You'll know you're REALLY old when you stop wearing pants.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy, it’s good to see you are comfortably prepared, have a safe trip and Happy Thanksgiving......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Pink is better then brown striped.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> You'll know you're REALLY old when you stop wearing pants.


Pants? Dangit knew I forgot sumpin...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy my man, you are a Red Flag gun grabbers nightmare! Carry on.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> What!!!?? No knives?


Yeah!! Where's the Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah!! Where's the Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife?[/QUOTE @Slippy cuts them deep with his sharp wit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah!! Where's the Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife?[/QUOTE @Slippy cuts them deep with his sharp wit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah!! Where's the Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife?[/QUOTE @Slippy cuts them deep with his sharp wit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good start...

Y’all have a great thanksgiving holiday.


----------

